# Getting ready for hunting season...



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

How about you? Can't wait to get my ally set up for hunting season.


----------



## dusters (Mar 23, 2006)

Yeah, I'm counting the days. Finally got out and shot my bow today.


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

iv been shooting my hunting bow for about to weeks im just waiting for opening day


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

i started hunt about 4 days ago for pronghorns and so far it has sucked. i have been busted on more then one occasion and so far they haven used the trail i have been sitting 40 yards off of


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

Im heading out tomorrow for the last time to check my stands...I cant wait. Ive sharpened my broadheads no less than five times...26 days and counting...


----------



## mossy835 (Jun 30, 2006)

deer season starts oct 1 for me!!
its my first yr with a bow-i can't wait!!!:clap2: 

mossy


----------



## X Killer (Mar 7, 2005)

Up here in Maine we start on Sept. 9 in the expanded zone then regular season starts Sept. 28. I can't wait first time bow hunting.


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

Deer starts on sep 1 in washington and i think elk starts on the 8th


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

elk and mule deer opens in 4 days i am more then ready to go.


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

I've got everything ready, and I'll be hunting this Monday. Season opens Aug 28 in Manitoba


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

we have mule deer here but im not going to be hunting them we have limited time when we can go this year because of my dads works so we are just going for blacktail and elk mabe a bear but im not shure


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

Went out tonight, in a ground blind in my field. Just before I was about to leave I heard a really loud snorting noise. I looked out and saw a really big doe(about 4' tall at the shoulder). She stood there, and snorted for about 5 minutes before finally running away with another doe and a fawn. I didn't have a good shot at her because she was facing me the whole time. I didn't bother with cover scent, or even washing my camo since last hunting season. I really underestimated a deers sence of smell, and it came back to bite me. Oh well, only the first day of the season.


----------



## hawgkiller (Jul 22, 2006)

here in missouri our season starts the 15 af sept. but it last till the middle of jan.


----------



## Mathews guy (Jan 16, 2006)

32 days sharpened my bh's and been shootin did all the hard workin jan. sitting up stands andwhatnot im shootin the first doe or p&y buck thats within 30yards no little ones for me


----------



## NJhunthard3254 (Aug 29, 2006)

I still have to do some shooting. I have a Hoyt Ultrasport. I just started shooting at 30 yards and I need some more practice.


----------

